# mindestwert,maximalwert und mittelwert mit array



## lennero (16. Dez 2015)

hallo! das programm soll die anzahl der zahlen einlesen und danach erst die zahlen. anschließend wird der min,max und mittelwert ausgegeben. mein code läuft soweit nur leider wird nur der mittelwert richtig angezeigt... der maximal und mindestwert ist immer der gleiche. ich komme nicht auf den fehler ...

```
import javax.swing.JOptionPane;

class minmax{
    public static void main(String[]args){
       
       
        String eingabe;
       
        eingabe = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Geben sie die Anzahl der Zahlen ein.");
        int anzahl =Integer.parseInt(eingabe);
        int summe,max,min;
        int [] a = new int [anzahl];
       
        summe = 0;
        for(int i=0; i<anzahl;i++){
            a[i]=Integer.parseInt(JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Geben sie eine Zahl ein."));
            summe = summe+a[i];
        }
       
        max=a[0];
        for(int i=0;i<anzahl;i++){
            if(max<a[i]);
            max=a[i];
           
           
        }
       
        min=a[0];
        for(int i=0;i<anzahl;i++){
            if(min>a[i]);
            min=a[i];
           
        }
       
        double mid = (double)summe/anzahl;
       
        JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "Der Maximalwert ist "+max+".\n Der Minimalwert ist "+min+".\n Der Mittelwert ist "+mid+".");
       
       
       
       
    }
}
```


----------



## strußi (16. Dez 2015)

für max/min die for-schleife bei 1 anfangen nicht bei 0
mid =(double)summe/(double)anzahl


----------



## Joose (16. Dez 2015)

@strußi das löst aber nicht das Problem, sondern erspart nur einen überflüssigen Schleifendurchlauf.

@lennero das Problem liegt an ";" hinter dem if! Verwende an besten auch bei einzeilige if Blöcken eine Klammer


```
for(int i=0;i<anzahl;i++) {
    if(max<a[i]) {
        max=a[i];
    }
}
```

Wenn du eine IDE wie Eclipse verwendest lass dir den Code auch immer formatieren (STRG+SHIFT+F) dann erkennt man solche Fehler meist auch an der fehlerhaften Einrückung von Code


----------



## lennero (16. Dez 2015)

danke euch beiden jetzt funktioniert es.

@Joose wir arbeiten zurzeit ausschließlich mit notepad++, eclipse dürfen wir nicht verwenden


----------



## Xyz1 (16. Dez 2015)

So kommst du doch niemals voran... Ich verfolge sehr aufmerksam deine Beiträge... Du bist noch totaler Neuling... notepad++ wenn ich das schon höre bekomme ich Kratzen im Hals... Weißt du überhaupt, wer notepad++ geschrieben hat? ...


----------



## lennero (16. Dez 2015)

ist es wichtig zu wissen wers entwickelt hat ? 
es ist nunmal so das wir während der testate nur notepad nutzen daran kann ich schlecht was ändern


----------



## Jardcore (16. Dez 2015)

Welcher Lehrer/Prof denkt denn Code auswendig schreiben zu können bringt was. Da kann man lieber ordentliche Fragen in einem Testate fragen.


----------



## lennero (16. Dez 2015)

wird während des informatik studiums wohl anders sein aber ich studiere was anderes und habe diesen informatik kurs freiwillig gewählt


----------



## Jardcore (16. Dez 2015)

Leider wars bei mir auch noch so, fands nicht zeitgemäß... der Prof ging danach aber auch in Rente


----------



## Xyz1 (16. Dez 2015)

Gleich welches Studium, irgendetwas in die Richtung Grundlagen Proggen, den Quellcode aufschreiben und nicht den PC aufbauen ... *kopfschüttel* Gleiches gilt auch für die Sekundarstufe II ... ich glaube, ich spinne, wo bin ich hier gelandet?


----------

